# want to grow with hydroponics - which system, nutrients?



## Tamara (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi all -

I've been looking at all sorts of information and promo materials about hydroponic systems and nutrients.  There are many more different brands and types of hydro related equipment and supplies than I first expected, so I've been asking around to see what seems to work best for most people, and perhaps which products to avoid.

This hydro stuff tends to be pricey, so I want to start off with as good a choice as possible.   

I happen to actually live near a company called "General Hydroponics" (near Santa Rosa, Cal), they produce their own hardware, and highly specialized nutrients.  A number of people I've talked to seem to like their products, especially the nutrients.

But then again, looking online and at various catalogs, there are lots of other nutrient options to consider.

So . . . any thoughts or experiences with hydro equipment and nutrients would be very much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry it has taken so long for anyone to answer your post. Sometimes posts get lost in the mix when looking through them. 

There are plenty of good products on the market to choose from. I would go with the General Hydroponics stuff as everyone I've talked to that uses it loves it. As far as hydro equipment goes, if you want to buy commercial products then GenHydro is gonna be as good quality wise as any other, and probably better than many.

If you are cash conscious like most of us here then you can "do-it-yerself" for a lot cheaper and be able to modify it to serve your needs. You really need to think first about what you want to accomplish with a personal grow. Do you just want to grow your own smoke? Is this gonna be more of a small hobby that will bonus you with personal smoke? Are you wanting to start something that you can build upon for serving others?

After deciding on that, you need to look at how much you want to produce and what size space you want to use. A 10'x10' room, a 2'x6' closet, a 12'x8' outdoor shed, or a small bathroom that doesn't get used in your house?

I don't know how much knowledge or experience you have but space, light, security, and ventilation are the big factors that have to be considered first. Hydro is in my opinion fun and challenging, and a very hands on and micro-managing way to grow. If you are just interested in doing some simple grows to get some personal smoke and you don't want to get deeply involved in the hobby side of growing, then you don't want to get into hydroponics.

On the other hand, if you are wanting to get into the hobby of growing MJ and you are a very "hands-on" type of person, then hydro will be good direction to go. I would first advise you to do some serious reading unless you are already an experienced grower. In that case I would advise you to still do some serious reading :hubba:  Go to the grow journal thread and look at some of the different grows and how people have set up their grows. Some are so very simple and others are quite involved.

I as well as others will be glad to answer any questions and help yu as much as we can. If you want to talk to just one person you are welcome to PM me with any questions, or if you want opinions you can just post threads. If your question is about hydro then post in the hydro thread, about light post in light thread, etc.  Welcome to the "Passion"


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2011)

General Hydroponics Flora series rocks...not overly expensive and easy to use. It's the only nutrients I use.

As for systems I am a soil guy but hve dabbled a cpl times in hydro. You can make a DWC system rather easily. I used a 5 gallon bucket, airstone and a air pump....you can build other types of hydro systems as well. Hve a look through the DIY's.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 4, 2011)

I use GH3 part in my diy DWC works great


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 4, 2011)

gh 3 part in my cloner/veg as they do rock but are really salty. dutch masters for the one time i did do a UC. size of your room will play greatly on the system you would like to do.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2011)

I, like pcduck, run GH Flora series nutes and DIY DWC buckets or totes.  I really don't have that much a problem with salt build up with GH nutes.


----------



## David Harritz (Jun 4, 2012)

If you want to grow indoor than you need to purchase the nutrients and the fertilizer and all the needed from a reputed and experienced firm or a store where all the goods are avilable.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

Tamara


5Gal bucket+Lighting+air pump+Airstone+Nutes+ A LOT of reading and figuring out your system..... AND YER GOLDEN!!!!

Key is ... KNOW what you are gonna do!!!


----------

